# Changing bulb and now engine won't start



## NeTMechanic (11 mo ago)

Hi there I was checking the bulbs inside my Nissan 2010 2.0 dci diesel car and did spark and suddenly the lights went off. I insert the key the dashboard is working headlight basically everything but the car worn start on? No idea what could happened? Can you please help?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

We don't have diagrams for any Nissan diesels here in the US, but it's likely you blew a fusible link, probably the 40A or 50A supply for the BCM. That will prevent starting because it will shut down the security system.


----------



## NeTMechanic (11 mo ago)

Thanks for your message! How I can see if the BCM fuse is broken?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

They won't be in the cabin, all the fusible links will be under the hood in one or more "fuse and relay" boxes. The links have clear plastic tops and can be visually inspected. The little silver nub visible in the lower pic will be "popped" and separated on a blown one.


----------



## NeTMechanic (11 mo ago)

Thanks. What I found is attached. What I could do to check if something is blown up? Or any advice at all?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, that's your IPDM (Power Distribution Module). That's downstream from the fusible links. The cover will come off the oblong box directly in front of the IPDM, that's where your links will be. There will also be some in the card attached to the positive battery terminal, but those are higher amperage and I think one of the links in the box would have blown first.


----------



## NeTMechanic (11 mo ago)

Is any of this?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes. I enlarged the pic and the blue and yellow links all look okay, but I can't tell about the two green ones. If those check okay, inspect the ones in the battery card and if those are okay, start checking fuses. It's pretty clear you popped something, it's just a matter of finding out what.


----------



## mascudkoray9 (11 mo ago)

NeTMechanic said:


> Hi there I was checking the bulbs inside my Nissan 2010 2.0 dci diesel car and did spark and suddenly the lights went off. I insert the key the dashboard is working headlight basically everything but the car worn start on? No idea what could happened? Can you please help?
> Speed Test


it's likely you blew a fusible link, probably the 40A or 50A supply for the BCM.


----------

